# [gelöst]grub splash

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe mein System neu installiert. Allerdings funktioniert das Hintergrundbild in grub nicht. Es erscheint nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm.

```
grub> root (hd0,4)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0) 

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  22 sectors are 

embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+22 p 

(hd0,4)/boot/grub/stage2

/boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.

```

grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux root=/dev/sda5

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda5
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Wed Aug 15, 2012 12:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> grub.conf
> 
> ```
> splashimage=(hd0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> 
> ...

 

vieleicht liegt es an dem leerzeichen zwischen (hd0,0) und dem pfad zum splash datei

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, wenn /boot auf (hd0,4)

(=sda5) liegt, dann liegt dein Splashimage doch vermutlich auch dort?!

Daher wäre 

```
splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

 vermutlich der passende Pfad.

Ansonsten schau doch auch mal wo das Splashimage tatsächlich liegt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das hatte ich ursprünglich, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Muss ich da noch irgendwas im kernel aktivieren?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

im Kernel musst du nichts aktivieren. Der Kernel wird ja erst durch Grub gebootet.

Ist das Bild den im richtigen Format?

Das Bild darf nur aus 15 Farben (können auch weniger sein) bestehen und es sind nur bestimmte größen zulässig?

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash_fsm.xpm.gz

Diese Zeile steht bei mir ganz oben in der menu.lst.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das Image ist das Standard Gentoo Bild, das mitinstalliert wird.

/etc/fstab

```
/dev/sda5               /               ext4            noatime             0 1

/dev/SWAP               none            swap            sw                  0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro           0 0

/dev/dvd                /mnt/dvd        udf,iso9660     noauto,ro           0 0

```

D.h. ich habe keine separate /boot Partition

----------

## firefly

die fstab hilft hier wenig, damit hat grub nichts am hut  :Wink: 

wird diese Datei angezeigt, wenn du in der grub console (erreichbar im grub menu per drücken der Tast c) versuchts den pfad anzugeben

z.b. (hd0,0)/boot/grub/ und dann zwei mal die tab-taste drücken, dann sollte grub alle Dateien in diesem Verzeichnis auflisten.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Kann das ein Tippfehler sein?

Ist

```
splashimage=(hd0,4) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

Soll

```
splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Kann das ein Tippfehler sein?
> 
> Ist
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Möglich. Probiers doch aus. Und darauf habe ich dich auch schon in meinem ersten post hingewiesen  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Deinen Beitrag habe ich nicht gerafft.   :Embarassed: 

Danke

----------

